# Biscotti secchi



## jugee

Can you please tell me what "biscotti secchi" are? They are in a recipe I am using. Thank you.


----------



## CPA

They are "dry biscuits": no cream filling, no chocolate, no nothing.


----------



## jugee

Would graham crackers work? Or would that be something different?


----------



## silver frog

jugee said:


> Would graham crackers work? Or would that be something different?



I think Graham crackers are similar, based on pictures I retrieved from the net, however, I am given the impression that Graham crackers are a specific type of biscuit.

"Biscotti secchi" is a big category - any kind of dry biscuit (without filling, cream, etc) is considered part of this category.

An example.


----------



## elfa

silver frog said:


> I think Graham crackers are similar, based on pictures I retrieved from the net, however, I am given the impression that Graham crackers are a specific type of biscuit.



Absolutely right, silver frog. Graham's crackers are dry biscuits, yes - no cream, chocolate, nothing - but they are a cheese biscuit i.e. go under a piece of cheese.


----------



## jugee

I'm not sure that graham crackers are necessarily only for cheese... they are best known for their use in s'mores with chocolate and marshmellow, or for pie crusts. 
But being that this is a cheesy cake, I hope they will do. I just can't think of another short way of explaining the no-fuss cookie you guys were talking about. Dry cookies doesn't sound too appealing.


----------



## elfa

jugee said:


> I'm not sure that graham crackers are necessarily only for cheese... they are best known for their use in s'mores with chocolate and marshmellow, or for pie crusts.



Probably you are right. I just like them with cheese


----------



## CPA

Hi jugee!

Why don't you tell us what the recipe is for (presumably something Italian) and we'll try to work back from there?


----------



## sleepwalker

Usually when you read "dry biscuits" in a recipe they mean Oro Saiwa or similar.. simple bisquits, not too buttery or yummy, so you don't feel guilty if you have to crumble them to make something else, like the bottom of a cake..


----------



## You little ripper!

jugee said:


> I just can't think of another short way of explaining the no-fuss cookie you guys were talking about. Dry cookies doesn't sound too appealing.


'Plain biscuits'/'plain cookies' are what I would call a biscuit that has no filling, chocolate coating etc..


----------



## elfa

How about "plain biscuits" as a translation?


----------



## byrne

elfa said:


> How about "plain biscuits" as a translation?


 brilliant! think Rich Tea...


----------



## elfa

byrne said:


> brilliant! think Rich Tea...



Does Charles know what Rich Tea is??


----------



## Juri

Couldn't  be something similar the _ship's biscuit ?_


----------



## elfa

Juri said:


> Couldn't  be something similar the _ship's biscuit ?_



Nowhere near, Juri. Rich Tea is much much tastier!


----------



## You little ripper!

elfa said:


> Does Charles know what Rich Tea is??


Well he didn't, elfa, not until he looked it up on Wikipedia. My first thought was 'something like a 'Marie biscuit'", but it looks a bit more interesting than that.


----------



## london calling

If it's a "cheesy" cake and the biscuits are used to make a biscuit base, "biscotti secchi" might well mean digestive biscuits, oatmeal biscuits, this sort of thing (they're crushed and mixed with melted butter to make the base).


----------



## Akire72

As in Italian they are also called "Marie", I'd rather go for Marie biscuits or Rich Tea biscuits, slightlty different but much the same plain biscuits.

Look here


----------



## jugee

Wow! Who knew there were so many plain boring biscuits out there!

As requested in a much earlier response, I will post some of the text:

"Per la base di biscotti: 200 g di biscotti secchi - 150 g di burro fuso  - 50 g di mandorle pelate - 50 g di nocciole pelate."



Are Marie biscuits a British thing? I've never heard of them here in the States. 


mmm this thread is making me hungry.


----------



## CPA

jugee, what is the name of whatever it is you're making??


----------



## Akire72

If you are making cheesecake or yougurt cake I would suggest Digestives, which are similar to US Graham crackers apparently. If you are making salame di cioccolata I suggest the Marie biscuits or Rich Tea, they are less sweet.


----------



## jugee

It's called "Torta Formaggiosa", ha ha. I feel a little silly. It's from a children's book. But it's a sweet cake made of ricotta.


----------



## Einstein

"Torta Formaggiosa" sounds like an attempt to translate "cheesecake" into Italian! Sounds terrible! Probably in most cheesecake recipes ricotta is a good Italian substitute for cream cheese.


----------



## jugee

I agree, I think the translation is supposed to be extra "cheesy" because of the story. But so, based on the cake what sort of "biscotti secchi" would you suggest?


----------



## elfa

Cheesecake, as made in the UK, often has crumbled up digestive biscuits as its base (yum! ) These are plain, but slightly sweet.


----------



## Einstein

jugee said:


> I agree, I think the translation is supposed to be extra "cheesy" because of the story. But so, based on the cake what sort of "biscotti secchi" would you suggest?


I think I'd still say "plain biscuits" as the others suggest.


----------



## jugee

Great! Thanks everyone!


----------



## london calling

elfa said:


> Cheesecake, as made in the UK, often has crumbled up digestive biscuits as its base (yum! ) These are plain, but slightly sweet.


Which is what I suggested originally! I agree...yum!


----------



## Juri

I found it._Ship's biscuit, _or sea biscuit, sea bread(for sailors) is the Italian galletta.


----------



## Akire72

well done Juri, but it's the other way around! We shall help Jugee find the English version of the _gallette/marie_. I'd go for something like this: Marie biscuits are made with milk and are not too sweet nor buttery. That's why they are perfect to be the bottom of a cake!


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> well done Juri, but it's the other way around! We shall help Jugee find the English version of the _gallette/marie_. I'd go for something like this: Marie biscuits are made with milk and are not too sweet nor buttery. That's why they are perfect to be the bottom of a cake!


We normally use "digestive biscuits" to make a biscuit base (for cheesecakes or whatever), because Marie biscuits go too soft if you pour hot butter on them!

Juri, ship's biscuits (or hardtack) are not used for making cakes, as far as I know.


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> We normally use "digestive biscuits" to make a biscuit base (for cheesecakes or whatever), because Marie biscuits go too soft if you pour hot butter on them!
> 
> Juri, ship's biscuits (or hardtack) are not used for making cakes, as far as I know.


----------



## Akire72

Akire72 said:


> If you are making cheesecake or yougurt cake I would suggest Digestives, which are similar to US Graham crackers apparently. If you are making salame di cioccolata I suggest the Marie biscuits or Rich Tea, they are less sweet.


 
That's what I suggested yesterday in the first place without knowing what cake Jugee was going to make. Elfa and London Caling are of the same opinion, apparently.



london calling said:


> We normally use "digestive biscuits" to make a biscuit base (for cheesecakes or whatever), because Marie biscuits go too soft if you pour hot butter on them!
> 
> Juri, ship's biscuits (or hardtack) are not used for making cakes, as far as I know.


 
Butter doesn't need to be *hot*, has to be melted but then you have to let it cool down. Nevertheless, I agree that Digestives work MUUUUCH better (and are nicer)!

Aren't Juri's ship biscuits (or hardtack) what we call _crackers_ in Italy? They are surely not good to make cakes!!!!


----------



## jugee

While digestives do exist here in the states, they are not very easy to come by... any idea what an American version of a digestive would be? Or am I pushing my luck?


----------



## Akire72

I read in some recipes that the digestives can be replaced by Graham crackers...


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> Butter doesn't need to be *hot*, has to be melted but then you have to let it cool down. Nevertheless, I agree that Digestives work MUUUUCH better (and are nicer)! If you let the butter cool down, you can't make the biscuit base, because the butter goes hard!
> 
> Aren't Juri's ship biscuits (or hardtack) what we call _crackers_ in Italy? Gallette, quelle dei marinai (YUK!!)They are surely not good to make cakes!!!!


Jugee, if you can't get digestives, any wholemeal biscuit will do the trick, I think.

By the way, let us know the results of all our hard work!


----------



## You little ripper!

Akire72 said:


> I read in some recipes that the digestives can be replaced by Graham crackers...


That's what this website says, too.


----------



## Akire72

london calling said:


> Originally Posted by *Akire72*
> Butter doesn't need to be *hot*, has to be melted but then you have to let it cool down. Nevertheless, I agree that Digestives work MUUUUCH better (and are nicer)! If you let the butter cool down, you can't make the biscuit base, because the butter goes hard!
Click to expand...

Well I admit I never tried, as I don't like Marie all that much, I prefer Digestives. Anyhow, someone apparently has and the result was good. See this!  (for those who don't know OroSaiwa is the best known brand for Marie in Italy).


----------

